# Man arrested after planting fake bomb in Chicago



## Darkwing (Sep 20, 2010)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100920/ap_on_re_us/us_chicago_bomb_arrest 

The FBI ran an undercover investigation and took care of the guy by giving him a fake bomb, and then arresting him afterwards, close call for Chicago, those FBI guys are smart. 



> "A man arrested for allegedly placing a backpack he thought contained an  explosive near the Chicago's Wrigley Field also talked about poisoning  Lake Michigan, bombing a landmark skyscraper and assassinating Mayor  Richard Daley, according to a federal complaint filed Monday."





> "Hassoun on one occasion told an FBI informant  he wanted to paralyze commerce in the city, according to the complaint  against him. Asked how he intended to carry out various suggested  attacks, Hassoun responded, "You park the car, and let it go 'boom,'"  the complaint says.                 Hassoun's alleged plots â€” including talk of plans to  unleash a biological virus on Chicago â€” ranged during the investigation.  Grant said Hassoun wanted to start his own organization."



Jeez.... This guy really doesn't like Chicago :S 


And oh lol, he has a Muslim-sounding name too, I have a feeling that Conservatives are gonna take some good advantage of that. 


Discuss.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 20, 2010)

I lol'd too hard. My ribs hurt now XD


----------



## Bobskunk (Sep 20, 2010)

Daley sucks thank fuck he's not running again


----------

